
Carnegie Mellon Decision Analysis Midterm Grading Procedure [pdf] - Shoop
http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~sbaugh/midterm_grading_function.pdf
======
seycombi
Terrence Tao had a blogpost about this "How to assign partial credit on an
exam of true-false questions?"

[https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/06/01/how-to-assign-
part...](https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/06/01/how-to-assign-partial-
credit-on-an-exam-of-true-false-questions/)

